

Lookup Before You Hookup - mhb
http://www.intelius.com/mobile

======
mhb
<http://xkcd.com/796/>

~~~
jcl
Eh... seeing as how the service predates the comic, I'm thinking it's really
"xkcd imitates life".

~~~
mhb
Whoops. I edited the title. Thanks.

